# Terre a Terre, Brighton - my  favourite restaurant!



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

I can't even begin to describe how lovely this restaurant's food is.

Here's what we had (it was my birthday treat):


> *Bison Bon Bon Beet’s* (starter)
> Pumpkin terrine tarator with bison beetroot vodka verrine, slipcote sheeps cheese bon bons soaked in dill oil with caraway pepper salt, served with a sage onion fritter biscuit, brittle walnut crumble and apple balsamic.
> 
> *Aubergine Zhuganoush, better than Baba!* (starter)
> ...


http://www.urban75.org/blog/a-delightful-lunch-at-terre-a-terre-east-street-brighton/


----------



## Crispy (Apr 4, 2012)

Best veggie food I ever did eat


----------



## ddraig (Apr 4, 2012)

*salivates!
nice one, sounds amazing and have heard nothing but good things about it

got to go next time i am there
stood outside the last 3 times been in Brighton and didn't go in for fear of the price.
just went to food for friends a couple of more times
has to be done tho, maybe as an early birthday treat.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

It's not cheap, but you really get your money's worth when it comes to the food.


----------



## boohoo (Apr 4, 2012)

It is lovely food (to eat and to look at!)- I went there for my birthday back in 2009.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

verrine, slipcoat, zhuganoush? 

Lemony yemeni sounds nice though


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2012)

Minnie_the_Minx said:


> verrine, slipcoat, zhuganoush?
> 
> Lemony yemeni sounds nice though


I don't care what it's called: the taste is sublime. It really is one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at. The soft buttermilk soaked halloumi dipped in chip shop batter was unbelievable!

*still salivating at the memory


----------



## yardbird (Apr 4, 2012)

I love it, the presentation makes the food taste so brill.


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Apr 4, 2012)

editor said:


> I don't care what it's called: the taste is sublime. It really is one of the best restaurants I've ever eaten at. The soft buttermilk soaked halloumi dipped in chip shop batter was unbelievable!
> 
> *still salivating at the memory


 
I wasn't questioning the names (if they are names).  I was wondering what they were

I'd try the lemony yemeni just because I like the sound of it.  I wouldn't eat a real Yemeni though as that's cannabilism


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 4, 2012)

It is really lovely, although the last time we went there standards seemed to have slipped slightly. My 'halloumi fish and chips' was sooo salty I couldn't eat it. They took it off the bill with no issue and the service was lovely and Mr Shakes food was fabulous, which is what matters as he is the vegany one


----------



## Winot (Apr 4, 2012)

It's very good - and I'm a committed meat eater. 

Also liked Vanilla Black near Chancery Lane in London.


----------



## g force (Apr 5, 2012)

Love that place...was there on Saturday  And i had the battered halloumi..it was amazing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Apr 6, 2012)

one of my favourites.... had some great nights there.


----------



## Epona (Apr 7, 2012)

I went there once (although I do not get to Brighton very often so have not enjoyed a repeat visit), very nice indeed!


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Apr 7, 2012)

Best veggie food I've ever had the pleasure to eat was at Planet India (4-5 Richmond Parade, BN2 9PH) last night.

I'm not a veggie & it wouldn't have been a place i'd have chosen to go to, but it was a friends Birthday meal.

Amazing food, & a taste sensation! If you're into Indian veggie food, Planet India wins hands down


----------



## stethoscope (Apr 7, 2012)

Only been to Terre a Terre once but it was very good indeed. Definitely on my list again for the next time I get down to Brighton.


----------



## harpo (Apr 7, 2012)

Oh yes.  I went here last year for a mate's birthday .  I am nobody's idea of a veggie but the food was stunning. I had something involving poached eggs, spinach and potatoes that I salivate about to this day.

The wine list however was totally ropey.  I suppose it must be difficult to make a decent wine without that fish bladder stuff, either that or no-one has devoted the technology to it.  Between around 15 of us we tried every bottle on the menu with increasing desperation so I can say with all confidence, don't go there for a decent glass of wine. The biodynamic wine was especially vile.  It tasted like a sherbert dib-dab and not in a good way.

Minor quibble though.  I'd make a point of going back if I was going to Brighton. The thought and creativity of the menu was amazing.


----------



## mazmcgrath (Jul 11, 2012)

hey guys, could anyone recommend atakeaway in Brighton and a nice place to eat it. I can't afford an expensive restaurant and I don't know Brighton very well. The plan is to order the food online and then eat it in a cool place. thank you 

(ed: link removed)


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 11, 2012)

is that some sort of weird spam? ^^


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2012)

fractionMan said:


> is that some sort of weird spam? ^^


Yes, and as a result I can tell you that http:// hungryhouse. co.uk/ are spammers. Stinking, low down, sneaky spammers. Fuck them and their shitty website.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 14, 2012)

utter disaster!  Myself and 4 close friends had booked TaT for dinner on December 1st.  We've booked a hotel near Brighton for the occasion.  Was sooooooooo looking forward to it - it's really hard to get us all together in one place and one time.  Just got a call from TaT and they've had a fire and their kitchen isn't due to reopen until December 7th!    We're going to Food for Friends instead but it's really not the same.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 14, 2012)

You've reminded me of the first Brighton urban meet. 

Food for friends was booked to please the many veggies supposedly coming. 

I'll eat veggie if it's good but the menu looked crap to me so I booked a Indian for myself instead and was going to meet everyone else after. The funny thing was that by the end of the night no one went to FFF's. Everyone who ate had decided to follow me to the Indian I picked. Including the one remaining vegetarian (after been stood up at FFF's by the other vegitarians) who loved the food there (to my relief) 

I'd have happily gone to where Editor went though if shown that menu.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 14, 2012)

FFF is lovely and we've had lovely meals there - but we wouldn't have gone to the trouble of booking a hotel.  Several of us are leaving young kids behind overnight and pulling major favours to do so.  It's a big deal for us - and basically because we really really really want to go to TaT... we've been a number of times over the years and it's always special.  There's a slim chance they'll reopen sooner - but unlikely.  Anyway, it's a pain but I guess it's a 1st world problem really. We'll have a lovely evening anyway.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 15, 2012)

I recommend the Harvester by the pier. Though they try and kick you out if you say 'fackin cunt' too loudly in front of small children too many times*. And the food is shit. So yeah not really recommending it much at all.

*Wasn't me, that was Baldy Bob.


----------



## porno thieving gypsy (Oct 20, 2012)

battered halloumi? Hmm, yes please


----------



## Balbi (Oct 20, 2012)

I went there two and a half years ago, and I need to go back. Delicious noms,


----------



## Sunray (Oct 20, 2012)

I've eaten there and its a truly excellent Veg restaurant and decent prices for the quality too.


----------



## editor (Oct 20, 2012)

porno thieving gypsy said:


> battered halloumi? Hmm, yes please


That was so wonderfully tasty my mouth is watering at the memory of it!


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2012)

There's been a real trend recently for pubs to serve battered halloumi and chips as a veggie fish and chips.  Lardy but lovely.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 11, 2012)

So veggies, suggestions for mr nags' birthday meal out please. We are limited by bedtime - can't leave home before the little man is asleep, around 8 - so can't travel too far from Brixton. Also it's a Wednesday so needs to be a place that is open then and preferably somewhere that takes bookings.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> There's been a real trend recently for pubs to serve battered halloumi and chips as a veggie fish and chips. Lardy but lovely.


 
Sounds like a version of greek saganaki, which is all good in my book


----------



## Orangesanlemons (Dec 11, 2012)

gaijingirl said:


> utter disaster! Myself and 4 close friends had booked TaT for dinner on December 1st. We've booked a hotel near Brighton for the occasion. Was sooooooooo looking forward to it - it's really hard to get us all together in one place and one time. Just got a call from TaT and they've had a fire and their kitchen isn't due to reopen until December 7th!  We're going to Food for Friends instead but it's really not the same.


 
The fire was due to the spontaneous combustion of a pile of freshly tumble-dried tea towels in the kitchen - which is strangely not as rare as you'd think.
The re-opening has been put back to January now and may slip further, which is a shame as I like the place, the food & the owners, but hopefully they'll be up and running soon.

How was Food For Friends in the end? They've had a bit of a relaunch recently with the old chef from Due South trying to jazz things up a bit, but I was never that excited by the food there. Always seemed a bit stodge-heavy.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 11, 2012)

Orangesanlemons said:


> The fire was due to the spontaneous combustion of a pile of freshly tumble-dried tea towels in the kitchen - which is strangely not as rare as you'd think.
> The re-opening has been put back to January now and may slip further, which is a shame as I like the place, the food & the owners, but hopefully they'll be up and running soon.
> 
> How was Food For Friends in the end? They've had a bit of a relaunch recently with the old chef from Due South trying to jazz things up a bit, but I was never that excited by the food there. Always seemed a bit stodge-heavy.


 
yes.. we heard about the towels and we also heard February opening now. FfF was ok - but yeah - not as exciting to be honest.  We managed to have a good time nonetheless... we'll just have to go back in the new year.  As a consolation prize we are all going to Paris together in Spring for an overnighter to a French veggie restaurant instead!


----------

